# Public radio story about confusing taxes for drivers



## Sam Harnett (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm doing a story for public radio about the complications of doing taxes for people working gigs. I wanted to know if any drivers have found it complex to file their taxes. Have you received different tax forms from different companies? Have you had to go to an accountant to sort it all. I am curious to hear your story.


----------

